# help to hack betting id



## hardik (Nov 29, 2019)

Hello everyone
             I m from india.  I m looking for tutorial which can i find hack tricks for hack illegal betting site in india and win every time.  please provide me tutorial to hack site and win everytime. Anyone know than please contact me.


----------



## Valasatyapal (Apr 11, 2020)

hardik said:


> Hello everyone
> I m from india.  I m looking for tutorial which can i find hack tricks for hack illegal betting site in india and win every time.  please provide me tutorial to hack site and win everytime. Anyone know than please contact me.
> [/QUOTEpls share your contact numner


----------



## Valasatyapal (Apr 11, 2020)

9723965959 whtsp me bro


----------



## Claud_B (Apr 23, 2020)

To hack website? Isn't simpler to try make bets for different websites?


----------



## dimas24 (Apr 23, 2020)

thanks for the advice


----------



## Valasatyapal (May 3, 2020)

I am hack all batting id whatsapp me 9723965959


----------



## Josewise (May 8, 2020)

is that possible?


----------



## Yamraaz (Jun 4, 2021)

hardik said:


> Hello everyone
> I m from india.  I m looking for tutorial which can i find hack tricks for hack illegal betting site in india and win every time.  please provide me tutorial to hack site and win everytime. Anyone know than please contact me.


Not possible bro.. All your bets will be void..


----------



## Yamraaz (Jun 4, 2021)

hardik said:


> Hello everyone
> I m from india.  I m looking for tutorial which can i find hack tricks for hack illegal betting site in india and win every time.  please provide me tutorial to hack site and win everytime. Anyone know than please contact me.


Not possible bro.. All your bets will be void


Josewise said:


> is that possible?


Nope..


----------



## Valasatyapal (Jul 12, 2021)

7859987315 
Whatsapp for any
 Batting id hacking


----------



## yabo101 (Jul 20, 2021)

no need to hack ... you can implement the double bet strategies


----------



## huncho (Jul 28, 2021)

yabo101 said:


> no need to hack ... you can implement the double bet strategies


hmmm


----------



## Miranda (Aug 23, 2021)

Is it possible to hack it?


----------



## laojun (Nov 26, 2021)

Bold of you to straight up declare your intentions to cheat on a public website. Btw, that won’t help you. Even if you managed to hack your account, you will still end up getting caught. Good thing is, getting banned is the worst that they can do.


----------



## Giresse (Dec 5, 2021)

You will get banned straight away if the bookie find any suspect activity on your account. So look for another strategy. 
Maybe you might consider doing odds trading with trading softwares.


----------



## Vinod (Jan 7, 2022)

hardik said:


> Hello everyone
> I m from india.  I m looking for tutorial which can i find hack tricks for hack illegal betting site in india and win every time.  please provide me tutorial to hack site and win everytime. Anyone know than please contact me.





hardik said:


> Hello everyone
> I m from india.  I m looking for tutorial which can i find hack tricks for hack illegal betting site in india and win every time.  please provide me tutorial to hack site and win everytime. Anyone know than please contact me.


Konsi I'd  hai uspe depend karta hai


----------



## ken (Jan 12, 2022)

As soon as you will try that, your account will be blocked and closed. The bookie has an experienced team who controls the activity of each account daily. You should try and learn value betting instead.


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 1, 2022)

That would put you into a lot of trouble. Let's pretend that you can somehow hack a betting site(even though it's almost impossible). What will you achieve? Nothing, they will check your account before withdrawal and when they find out you have done something illegal, your account will be closed and the right authorities notified. You will never make it pass the withdrawal process. 
I don't know the laws in India but everywhere else they are very strict about hacking. Probably in there no one will prosecute you, but I would still not try. The only way to win consistently from sports betting is to be good at it. Learn how to find value bets, learn funds management. It's your only chance, not online betting id hack software. 
Take care!


----------



## qpLucas (Feb 1, 2022)

This is pathetic...


----------



## Sohan (Feb 8, 2022)

hardik said:


> Hello everyone
> I m from india.  I m looking for tutorial which can i find hack tricks for hack illegal betting site in india and win every time.  please provide me tutorial to hack site and win everytime. Anyone know than please contact me.


Yes can help me


----------



## niteshojha (May 24, 2022)

hardik said:


> Hello everyone
> I m from india.  I m looking for tutorial which can i find hack tricks for hack illegal betting site in india and win every time.  please provide me tutorial to hack site and win everytime. Anyone know than please contact me.


How to win


----------



## ken (May 25, 2022)

niteshojha said:


> How to win


Use the service of a pro tipster. Or learn how to arb. Cheating will only get you banned and lose your money


----------



## Giresse (May 26, 2022)

ken said:


> Use the service of a pro tipster. Or learn how to arb. Cheating will only get you banned and lose your money


And that will surely be the case. The bookmakers team is very sensitive to such tricks and if prior you had passed your KYC, then you might suffer.


----------



## Vishnu sharma (May 27, 2022)

Valasatyapal said:


> 7859987315
> Whatsapp for any
> Batting id hacking


Call me 9602467606


----------

